# Our Motorhome



## Gixermark (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi All

Purchased a few months age. Purchased from a 'dealer' but had many, many small but niggly problems. A few hundred squid later and lots of hours spent tidying and here she is :







Went away for our 1st trip a few weeks ago and off to Cei Bach ( Newquay, Wales ) next bank holiday. Fantastic piece of kit and the whole family love her !!!!


----------



## Tco (Aug 16, 2009)

Neat looking van, Don't you just love the awning on a nice sunny day?

Tco


----------



## 888dee (Aug 16, 2009)

tis a bonny bus, 

how are you finding the tag axle? I think it's ace, no more difficult to reverse and very stable in cross winds,


----------



## Gixermark (Aug 17, 2009)

Tco said:


> Neat looking van, Don't you just love the awning on a nice sunny day?
> 
> Tco



Spose the awning would be nice on a sunny day Tco ......... problem is it always rains when we go away!!! LOL !  



888dee said:


> tis a bonny bus,
> 
> how are you finding the tag axle? I think it's ace, no more difficult to reverse and very stable in cross winds,



Thanks. Re the tag-axle : It does make it more stable as it is a fairly hefty length, problem for me is I'm a HGV Driver ( 44ton Artic ) so find it easy to reverse, drive etc ! When we went away a few weeks back there were very strong winds on the Motorway and she felt Ok if a little 'hairy-scary' at times !


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Aug 19, 2009)

Nice van, well done Mark.

Peter


----------



## suej (Aug 19, 2009)

Good job jobbed, Mark! Hope you have lots of happy hols in your van.  We've just got a 'new to us' Auto trail and ' him that does testic..oops mean technical in our house is busy tweaking niggly things and putting his own stamp on it


----------



## Gixermark (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks Peter / Suej ........... Hope you enjoy your Autotrail as much as I think we will, Sue?  

Had a problem with our fire, managed to 'save' the Piazzo igniter' following previous owners lack of care ( battery had burst, rusted all terminals .... long clean up ..... £55 saved on a new one! ) our local Caravan mobile fitter ( Richard from Mercia mobile caravans ) had a quick try, bled the gas through ........... Hey Presto, all works now 1000% !!!!  What did he charge me ( a clean & blow out of dust as well as explanation on correct use ) ............ £5 cash !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now there's an honest dude if you want one, what a guy!

So we are all ready for some winter visits to the seaside, walk the black lab on the cold n wet sand then back to a toastie warm M/Home ........... Mmmmmmmmm ........... Can't wait !! 

See ya


----------



## LOC (Aug 21, 2009)

Congratulations Gixerman, I do hope you and family enjoy many happy days in it. However, don't just throw your bikes on the ground just because you now have a very nice MH!, stand them against the fence! Those lovely bikes..............

Len


----------



## Gixermark (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL ! ........ Thanks Len. The reason the bikes are laid out like this was a few hours previous it had been our normal 'old-caravanning' weather ........... peeing it down with very heavy rain!


----------



## oily (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Gixermark, the name wouldent be anything to do with a well known japanese motorcycle company would it


----------



## Gixermark (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi Oily

Yes mate, it is. 

Just sold my Gixer thou K7 after 20 + years in the saddle. During a trip to the Nurbergring in June, someone we had got to know from the Netherlands was killed just outside the entrance to the 'ring' and watching him being put in a body bag tugged home at how short life is. Decided once back in Blighty to sell up, chill out .......... hence the M/H purchase!

Had my thrills n spills earlier in life ( ex Airborne etc etc ) so time at the grand age of 42 to appreciate the wife, son and black lab .......... sure you get my drift ..............


----------



## oily (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeah, I get your drift. A little bit older then you but i did 15 years in the forces, never grew up and still got 3 big bikes. Don't ride them too much these days as I'm always busy doing other things. Know what you mean though, lost a brother and my best mate to bikes. Most of the spare time is used up wild camping, me the missus and our border collie


----------



## Gixermark (Aug 25, 2009)

_"Know what you mean though, lost a brother and my best mate to bikes"_ .......... Just as I said, Oily, Life's just to darn short eh! Sorry re the losses mate, really brings it home though! 

Border collie ............ bet the M/H is buzzin when your wild camping. If he/she is anything like out black labby, they love it. Specialy if water is involved!!!

Have a good un .........


----------



## ajs (Aug 25, 2009)

.


shame you feel the need to knock bikin on the head mixerdark... 
iffin yer ever change yer mind i have a virago fer sale 

.. nice van though...
what age is she..looks like layout is similar to mine 

oily...what bikes do you have...

regards
aj

my joy...









_pic taken at puckrup hall btw_


----------



## Gixermark (Aug 25, 2009)

2001, end 1/2 L shape lounge, front end full dinette. Best layout for us as it has the best of both worlds + lad sleeps in the double above the driver so only 1 bed to make up at night. Found a fixed bed M/H was wasted space during the day hence the Aparaho purchase ...

Re biking ........ Nah, that's me finished. Lost all interest now. Find I couldn't enjoy a day out as I was always worried about speeding ( yep, sorry, guilty of it big time on my bike ) so chillin from now on ! 

May take up Paragliding in a few years time ................ ??????


----------



## oily (Aug 25, 2009)

Current stable:
Bimota SB6R
GSXR 7/11
1200 Viper, which is an alloy tube frame and swing arm with a bandit 1200 engine, very much like a Spondon. Built from the ground up. Not quite finished yet


----------



## Gixermark (Aug 25, 2009)

oily said:


> Current stable:
> Bimota SB6R
> GSXR 7/11
> 1200 Viper, which is an alloy tube frame and swing arm with a bandit 1200 engine, very much like a Spondon. Built from the ground up. Not quite finished yet




NICE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coventrycraig (Sep 1, 2009)

great looking van - well done!

any more pics of the inside.


Them awning are not just good for sunshine - but also  when its that fine rain comeing down, you can stand outside without getting wet and it takes 30 seconds to put away,

Craig


----------

